# Rare Listen - The Art of Arne Nordheim - 7 CDs classical



## sweir1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello all.

I'm a newbie who has just won :

Listen - The Art of Arne Nordheim - 7 CDs classical

I believe this is an extremely expensive CD so I have put it on Ebay. I have joined the forum to generate some healthy PR. Please check out my listing below:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300500429006&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Spread the word please

Thanks

Shane


----------

